# Southwest Showdown 2013 - Western U.S. 2 Day Competition



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2013)

This comp is official!

http://www.cubingusa.com/southwestshowdown2013/index.php


Note: This comp will have a *75 competitor limit!* Register early!

Date: November 9-10
Location: Gilbert Classical Academy, Gilbert, Arizona


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2013)

A 2 day competition in the Western U.S. (Gilbert, Arizona) is currently being organized. The competition will most likely be on November 9th and 10th (Veteran’s Day is the following Monday). In order to make appropriate plans, especially since I expect more out-of-state competitors than usual, I need an approximation of how many people would be able to attend. Any comments and participation is appreciated. 

The events will most likely be:
2x2 (2-3 Rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (2 Rounds)
5x5 (1-2 Rounds)
6x6(1 Round) 
*7x7 [(1 Round) Tentative]*
3x3 One-Handed (2-3 Rounds)
3x3 Blindfolded (2 Rounds)
3x3 With Feet (1-2 Rounds) 
Pyraminx (2 Rounds)
Square – 1 (2 Rounds)


4x4 Blindfolded *AND* 3x3 Multi-BLD 

The tentative events will be added based on scheduling and competitor interest.


EDIT: Added FMC to tentative events
EDIT2: Removed 6x6 and Square-1 as tentative events and made them official (as of now). Also included both Multi and 4BLD


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Too far away :/ Sounds like a good competition though.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 14, 2013)

Ambitious... I like it


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 14, 2013)

If I can go I definitely will.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you have a delegate?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2013)

cubeflip said:


> Do you have a delegate?




I do. Shelley Chang. 

Also, JFly might make it down with the other Bay Area cubers, but I'm not sure quite yet. 

Keep in mind, we're still like 3 months out. If anything needs to be sorted out, we have time.


----------



## dChan (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be heading to this most likely. I request trophies and medals and big monies, please.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

dChan said:


> I request trophies and medals and big monies, please.



Good idea :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ill show up if 2x2 prize money is double what my flight costs. Haha.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Aug 16, 2013)

If I can find a way to get to Arizona, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ill show up if 2x2 prize money is double what my flight costs. Haha.



Inb4 you somehow lose


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 29, 2013)

This comp is now official! See the original post. Also, could a mod remove "Information About" from the title? Thanks.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 29, 2013)

I might actually go. It's 3 days before my birthday.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dang. 5 people. This comp gonna be huge :O


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dang. 5 people. This comp gonna be huge :O



If you register it'll be 6


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 31, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> If you register it'll be 6



Now it would be 7 :O

I'm really happy there's a larger variety of regions that said they will try to make it. That was my goal. As of now, we have more out-of-state competitors than in-state!


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 3, 2013)

*Update:*

Pre-paying is no longer mandatory. However, it is highly encouraged that you do. See the registration page for more details.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of coming to this. It should be loads of fun!


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ill show up if 2x2 prize money is double what my flight costs. Haha.



Or we could pile a bunch of Minnesotans in a van and drive 20 hours hahaha


----------



## Me (Sep 26, 2013)

Woo two day competition, looking forward to this! Now for where I'll stay...
(Any other NM cubers going? [are there any other serious NM cubers??])


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought for sure this comp would have a larger amount of people going.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 9, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> I thought for sure this comp would have a larger amount of people going.



It's probably because it's in the middle of nowhere (for most people).


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> It's probably because it's in the middle of nowhere (for most people).



Also it's still a month away. 74 people signed up to CCFC, and I think somewhere between 25 and 35 of them signed up in the last two weeks of registration.


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Also it's still a month away. 74 people signed up to CCFC, and I think somewhere between 25 and 35 of them signed up in the last two weeks of registration.



And then there's losers like me that take advantage of every last day registration is open to do some practicing and see which events are worth registering for xD


----------



## Me (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmm so much for the influx of final week competitors.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 8, 2013)

Me said:


> Hmmm so much for the influx of final week competitors.


can you bring some cubes that you used in the old days? such as the 25th anniversary cube
i've always wanted to try them


----------



## Me (Nov 8, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> can you bring some cubes that you used in the old days? such as the 25th anniversary cube
> i've always wanted to try them


Ahah I starred at it for a minute last night wondering if I should bring it. I'll throw it in and a few others before I leave today.


----------



## Me (Nov 9, 2013)

Crud, flight got canceled, earliest I could get there was 3pm tomorrow. Was super looking forward to this too. I'll be following the results through the weekend still. PR's all around and best of luck everyone!!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 10, 2013)

Day 1 Did you know...
...Chris would've crushed WR had he come?
...Jelly and Shaniqua?
...We had a 3 person staff? 
...Protimers are the worst things to spawn on this Earth? 
...Apparently Justin is good at BLD (and multi lol)
...New regulation suck (I hate feet)?
...Running for 8 hours after 2 hours of sleep isn't the best thing for the human body?
...Eating peanuts is degrading?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> ...New regulation suck (I hate feet)?



Which regulation?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Which regulation?



The one that makes two center caps falling out a DNF


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> The one that makes two center caps falling out a DNF



It's stupid.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Day 1 Did you know...
> ...Chris would've crushed WR had he come?
> ...Jelly and Shaniqua?
> ...We had a 3 person staff?
> ...


----------



## Edward_Lin (Nov 11, 2013)

Dose you know?
GJanelle Tin is a 3dpd


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 11, 2013)

Dose you know...(more complete list this time)
...A GJ a day keep BJ away? 
...Pootyface? 
...Running sucks? 
...Chair stacking? 
...I DNS'd my last two stacking attempts? 
...I won 4BLD with a 22 minute single? 
...I subconsciously enter wrong times in so that I win?
...I don't know regs? 
...Only 1/4 of the people from the first day showed up to the second day? 
...5 people were there 15 minutes into the competition? 
...2 hour lunch break? 
...Scheduled finish time was 4:30, but we actually finished at like 2:00? 
...Eating peanuts is degrading?
...Watermelon seed? 
...I got rear-ended picking up people at the airport? 
...It kinda hurt?
...It's always my fault? 
...Chipotle cubing session? 
...Dota 2 sucks at 1 in the morning? 
...I got 3rd in US 2x2 avg without even realizing it for a while? 
...We stackmatted 2x2 finals?
...It was around 8 minutes? 


More Later.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 12, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> ...Running for 8 hours after 2 hours of sleep isn't the best thing for the human body?



I'd say that depends on your pace ;p


----------

